# Accept Licence in BATCH mode



## Leander (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi,

usually I install ports in BATCH=yes mode. Unfortunately there are some ports which require to accept a licence such as e.g.: mail/dcc-dccd. My question is how can I tell my make.conf to accept this? For options I would use:

```
www_apache24_SET=SUEXEC SUEXEC_RSRCLIMIT SUEXEC_USERDIR USERTRACK MPM_EVENT
www_apache24_UNSET=MPM_PREFORK
```

Is there something like this for the licences as well?

Thanks


----------



## hukadan (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi,

For audio/teamspeak3-server I use

```
DISABLE_LICENSES=yes
```
in the make.conf.

This should work for you too.


----------



## Leander (Feb 6, 2015)

Awsome - Thanks a lot!


----------

